# slightly icky question, but need to know views



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

hope this is right place to post as DH and I supposed to be trying IUI in next month or so and I have a general sperm question

my DH produces v low volume; another problem, which I think there is, which I've never read about and which is a sensitive subject for him, is the fact that when it comes out, it dribbles out.  Not to be too graphic about it, but having had previous experience, and knowing that the sperm has a long way to travel (agianst the odds) to reach its goal, I believe that the lack of power projecting it could be a contributory factor to the infertility problems we're having.

has anyone else ever thougth this (having had experience of this) or heard of it or talked about it to anyone? I hope this is an ok questino to ask but I thought it usually shoots out like a jet and clearly that is helpful in helping the sperms get right inside the woman so they can bypass many of the obstacles (I watched The Great Sperm Race on channel 4 a couple of months ago)

please any comments would be helpful if you can! thnx!


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Emm-anj

Im sorry bout yr husband having that problem, I dont know much about it but i didnt want to read yr post n not reply.
Yr more than likely right that when the sperm is ejaculated it has that extra push as they say when it starts off which yr husband doesnt have. Dont worry yrself too much me n my partner have no real reason for not hitting the jackpot but unfortunately we havnt yet. Im on my first IUI at the moment, really hope we have a success cos it is a real rollacoaster ride as you know. If yr undergoing IUI then the sperm doesnt need that big push at beginning as its put as close to the egg as possible so it doesnt have too many obstacles as you say so hopefully you will then get yr dream.

I will hope and dream for us all

Luv Holly xxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Emm-anj

Just read your post and didnt want to ignore it. I havent had any experience of this myself as with me and DH its me whose the problem, but i guess logically speaking this would make perfect sense, obviously the better start it gets the more chance it has of reaching the target! But, like Holly says, if you are having IUI anyway this eliminates this problem and it also wont be a problem (i dont think) that your DH doesnt produce very much   either because they take just a small sample, clean it and then but it straight into the uterus to bypass the difficult stage.

Wishing you loads of      for your journey.

Lyndsey


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

we haven't got the same hurdle but I watched the Great Sperm race and it truly was great- I learnt a lot. I knwow what you mean about the hurdles but on my first IUI I asked those questions and the sperm is put at the top of the uterus so there are none, or very few hurdles to make. I'm now on my second. Good luck! x


----------

